# Sam Gawith-1792 Flake



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

When the big Sam Gawith wave hit the states I picked up some 1792 flake because I have heard many good things about it and boy is it wonderful. I got it in bulk but it does also come in a 50g tin and a 250g box. The tin description is, Full strength, mellow tobacco comprising a blend of dark-fired Tanzanian leaf. Made in England. It is composed of Fire cured kentucky and virginia and is flavored with tonquin (tonka) beans. These beans are described to have flavors similar to vanilla and cinnamon. The appearance is a really dark brown almost black flake and has a somewhat smokey/musty aroma, I assume this is from the fire curing. Like all Sam Gawith blends it comes pretty dang wet so it needed some drying. The first time I smoked it, it was almost impossible I would describe it as what another puff member said, "it was like trying to light a ball of tar" The second time I let it dry out nice and good and didnt have nearly the lighting problems as the first time. I would categorize this tobacco as a stout aromatic, like royal yacht the casing is more of a compliment rather than a predominant flavor. It had a nice strong tobacco flavor with only slight hints of the tonquin bean. I did have to relight it here and there but being a pipe smoker that is no problem at all. The room note is delightful so if you wanted to get the big nic hit of this around company this would be the blend for you. Speaking of nicotine this blend is categorized a strong tobacco and I would have to agree. about half way down I could feel it but had to continue because it is so tasty. This tobacco burns down to a fine gray ash the burns to the bottom.

I this a very good tobacco if you are looking for a good nicotine buzz or if you want an aromatic that really doesnt seem like one. The would be a great after meal smoke when you have a full stomach and want some dessert. I am going to rate this blend a 4.7/5. I am in love with it I have yet to meet someone that doest at least like it.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

It's definitely a strong aromatic, but even though it's moist, it's still not goopy like the PG-laden aromatics. Tonkin is a interesting flavoring to be sure, and just unique enough to be a fresh experience to long-time smokers. Good review, Matt. Keep them coming.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great review, Matt! I really, really enjoy 1792. I have some that's got some age on it and I definitely think it gets better!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I too like some 1792 every now and then, then I smoked it all. lol I tried to dry some out and actually found it ruined it; it's better when it's as wet as it is right out of the package.


----------

